# What the Hell?!



## Modbert (Jul 7, 2009)

I know I'm going to catch flak for even posting this by some simply because it involves Israel, but eh. I'm very disappointed in reading this.

Woman beaten on J'lem bus for refusing to move to rear seat - Haaretz - Israel News



> "Every two or three days, someone would tell me to sit in the back, sometimes politely and sometimes not," she recalled this week in a telephone interview. "I was always polite and said 'No. This is not a synagogue. I am not going to sit in the back.'"
> 
> But Shear, a 50-year-old religious woman, says that on the morning of the 24th, a man got onto the bus and demanded her seat - even though there were a number of other seats available in the front of the bus.
> 
> "I said, I'm not moving and he said, 'I'm not asking you, I'm telling you.' Then he spat in my face and at that point, I was in high adrenaline mode and called him a son-of-a-bitch, which I am not proud of. Then I spat back. At that point, he pushed me down and people on the bus were screaming that I was crazy. Four men surrounded me and slapped my face, punched me in the chest, pulled at my clothes, beat me, kicked me. My snood [hair covering] came off. I was fighting back and kicked one of the men in his privates. I will never forget the look on his face."





> *Throughout the encounter, Shear says the bus driver "did nothing." The other passengers, she says, blamed her for not moving to the back of the bus and called her a "stupid American with no sechel [common sense.] People blamed me for not knowing my place and not going to the back of the bus where I belong." *


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 7, 2009)

Modbert said:


> I know I'm going to catch flak for even posting this by some simply because it involves Israel, but eh. I'm very disappointed in reading this.
> 
> Woman beaten on J'lem bus for refusing to move to rear seat - Haaretz - Israel News
> 
> ...


Good for her. Too bad she did not get all four in the nuts.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 7, 2009)

Mazel tov!

Seriously, it doesn't pay to mess with Israeli Women.  They have universal service over there and they have been trained.







(hotlinked)


----------



## Modbert (Jul 7, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Good for her. Too bad she did not get all four in the nuts.



Agreed, it's a shame this happened though.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jul 7, 2009)

When in Rome.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 7, 2009)

Modbert said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Good for her. Too bad she did not get all four in the nuts.
> ...


No doubt it show how many treat women as second class citizen. I would imagine the bus line in full denial for liability reasons plus they would have to deal with the nutcases there too.


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 7, 2009)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Mazel tov!
> 
> Seriously, it doesn't pay to mess with Israeli Women.  They have universal service over there and they have been trained.




Ummm.... It says they called her "a stupid American"....  So, was she Israeli or American?


----------



## Modbert (Jul 7, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Ummm.... It says they called her "a stupid American"....  So, was she Israeli or American?



Did you bother to read the article?



> An American-Israeli woman who currently lives in Canada,


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 7, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Mazel tov!
> ...



The article says American born Jew, currently living in Canada.  This is a true 'international incident'.

Shit like this makes me feel all warm and fuzzy (like a moldy turd) towards religion in general.  I'll bet a dollar that the secular liberals in Israel are appalled and ashamed.

They have every right to be.

-Joe


----------



## txlonghorn (Jul 7, 2009)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Mazel tov!
> 
> Seriously, it doesn't pay to mess with Israeli Women.  They have universal service over there and they have been trained.
> 
> ...



I had NO idea that Paris Hilton had joined the Israeli military!!!  Good for her!!  A little discipline might do her some good.


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 7, 2009)

Modbert said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm.... It says they called her "a stupid American"....  So, was she Israeli or American?
> ...




I scanned the stuff you seemed to feel was important enough to 'QUOTE".... until now....


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 7, 2009)

AVG-JOE said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...




Hmmm.... So that would make her an AMERICAN CITIZEN.

Thanks.

Arrogant bitches, aren't we?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like b.s. to me.


----------



## Modbert (Jul 7, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Sounds like b.s. to me.



Why's that?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 7, 2009)

It's still under investigation, the witness who substantiated the story didn't come forward at first and is anonymous, the woman seemed to be going out of her way to provoke. If you're going to go to Israel and you are Jewish and find yourself on a bus where the women sit in back, and you're a fucking Canadian, why the hell would you feel compelled to consistently sit in front with the men? 

It's one thing for an Israeli woman who is on a crusade or has just had it, but this woman is a fucking tourist. If you can't abide by the customs of other countries, stay home. You can sit anywhere you want on a Canadian bus.


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 7, 2009)

This is absolutely revolting!


----------



## Modbert (Jul 7, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> It's still under investigation, the witness who substantiated the story didn't come forward at first and is anonymous, the woman seemed to be going out of her way to provoke. If you're going to go to Israel and you are Jewish and find yourself on a bus where the women sit in back, and you're a fucking Canadian, why the hell would you feel compelled to consistently sit in front with the men?
> 
> It's one thing for an Israeli woman who is on a crusade or has just had it, but this woman is a fucking tourist. If you can't abide by the customs of other countries, stay home. You can sit anywhere you want on a Canadian bus.



She's not Canadian but it's quite obvious you didn't read the article.


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 7, 2009)

Modbert said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > It's still under investigation, the witness who substantiated the story didn't come forward at first and is anonymous, the woman seemed to be going out of her way to provoke. If you're going to go to Israel and you are Jewish and find yourself on a bus where the women sit in back, and you're a fucking Canadian, why the hell would you feel compelled to consistently sit in front with the men?
> ...




Being a resident kinda makes her a Canadian at the moment, but that's irrelevant at the moment, since we've established that she ISN'T Israeli.

Now then, the article:



> Word of Shear's story traveled quickly after she forwarded an e-mail detailing her experience. She has been contacted by a number of groups, including Shatil, the New Israel Fund's Empowerment and Training Center for Social Change; Kolech, a religious women's forum; the Israel Religious Action Center (IRAC), the legal advocacy arm of the local Reform movement; and the Jewish Orthodox Feminist Alliance (JOFA).
> 
> In the coming month, IRAC will be submitting a petition to the High Court of Justice against the Transportation Ministry over the issue of segregated Egged buses. IRAC attorney Orly Erez-Likhovski is in touch with Shear and is considering including her in the petition.
> 
> ...



Now, I'll agree that the bus(es) should be clearly marked, but what with all the anti-AMERICAN sentiment I keep hearin' about recently, don't you think it would be in a traveler's best interest to do everything possible to "make nice" while in another country?


----------



## Modbert (Jul 7, 2009)

Of course the bus company is going to deny everything, they'll get sued to the poor house and lose otherwise.

This is Israel remember, supposedly our friends?

So the whole "Anti-American" sentiment means nothing here. Besides, she was just trying to defend herself. The guy spit in her face, what would you do if someone spit in your face?


----------



## Kalam (Jul 7, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Sounds like b.s. to me.





You and I both know that you'd need a diaper change by now if this incident had involved Muslims.


----------

